# Best place for a detail in West Yorkshire?



## sparkycarl85 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anybody in West Yorkshire reccomend a good detail company? Cheers


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

sparkycarl85 said:


> Anybody in West Yorkshire reccomend a good detail company? Cheers


whereabouts are you based fella ?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

sparkycarl85 said:


> Anybody in West Yorkshire reccomend a good detail company? Cheers


Inspired Automotive just outside Wakefield off J40 on the M1 look after mine.

Drop Mitch a call. He's excellent.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/468425-great-service-again-inspired-automotive-detailing.html


----------



## sparkycarl85 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cheers lads I'm based in huddersfield. I will give them a call.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I popped in to see Mitch this morning. He may have had a cancellation ( was waiting on a call from a customer when i was there) so you may get lucky and get straight in. He's usually booked in months in advance!


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

As above PW PRO - Second to none.. Paul and the team really are friendly, I mean just look at their presence on this forum alone. If you would like some pictures of my car to give you an idea have a look at this: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/276953-r33-gtr-detailed-pw-pro.html

James


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

sparkycarl85 said:


> Cheers lads I'm based in huddersfield. I will give them a call.


we're about ten minutes from junction 28 so not 100% local but do have a fair amount of GTR experience 

Paul


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Where abouts in Huddersfield are you? Have you seen me about? I'm in Newsome.


----------



## sparkycarl85 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yea I have think I saw u in subway brighouse a while back I've got a white one?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Defo PW, experience is everything on these cars


----------

